
A Doom-like engine on the Raspberry Pi – 9800 lines of bare metal assembly - kcsongor
https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/3bg21j/we_made_doom_1993_on_the_raspberry_pi_9800_lines/
======
habosa
I don't even know what to say ... 9800 lines of assembly is so few. I am very
impressed. I think I might use more lines writing this in a "modern" language.

Game developers always impress me.

~~~
Narishma
Well, it's only 9800 lines because it's incomplete. It's barely a tech demo.

------
delecti
Raspberry Pi seems to be the new target of Atwood's Law in place of
Javascript.

Any application that can be ported to Raspberry Pi will eventually be ported
to Raspberry Pi.

~~~
xahrepap
Porting Doom to everything has always been a thing. Way before Atwood's Law
was ever a thing. It was the original Atwood's Law. :)

[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TuupoxmeQ6U](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TuupoxmeQ6U)

~~~
dalke
To add to that,
[http://www.techdigest.tv/2013/10/10_gadgets_that.html](http://www.techdigest.tv/2013/10/10_gadgets_that.html)
shows examples on a Nintendo DS, TI-Nspire (your link is for the older
TI-83+), an old Minolta digital camera, iPod Classic, Zune, a Commodore Vic
20, and others.

------
Smushman
not to denigrate the hard work... but without a keyboard, just how am I
supposed to enter cheat codes??

Nice work BTW.

~~~
morsch
Clearly, the answer is you write a keyboard emulator running on the RPi in
9800 lines of of assembly.

------
z92
The original Doom ran on 33MHz processor and 4MB RAM. I can't understand why
it might have any problem running on RPi.

~~~
morsch
It doesn't. I imagine it's still a fun way to learn ARM assembly and an
impressive achievement. Note that apparently they didn't use any operating
system and built their own controller from scratch.

~~~
girvo
The rPi is ARM, not x86 I'm pretty sure?

------
lcswi
Hm, that's hardly anything like doom. It is more like a very basic raycasting
engine from several years before that. Doom in 9800 would be really
impressive. This does not seem very special if you ever wrote your own engine
like that.

~~~
nathancahill
They wrote a raycasting engine in 9800 lines of assembly, running on a Pi,
using Doom's textures. Is it Doom? No, but it's pretty darn impressive. Avoid
gratuitous negativity.

~~~
kbenson
Which is why they should have advertised something like that. This is related
to Doom only in that the music and textures are the same. I'll forgive a
little negativity if it comes from someone correcting a dishonestly titled
article/submission.

~~~
lcswi
I doubt the music was played by the device, most probably it was dubbed in
post processing.

------
Cyph0n
Great work for a first year project. It was completed in 3 weeks according to
the thread. I wouldn't have been able to pull it off.

------
confiscate
good job guys. the controller on the breadboard looks pretty neat

~~~
kcsongor
that is actually not a breadboard, the stuff is soldered :)

~~~
blackguardx
It is still technically called a breadboard. The other type of breadboard you
are thinking of is a "solderless breadboard." Original breadboards date back
to the days before printed circuits when people would stick component leads
through holes drilled in a piece of wood or some other material and wire them
together.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Isn't 'stripboard' the technical term for the soldered type of prototyping
board (often known as veroboard in the UK)?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stripboard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stripboard)

I've only heard the term breadboard being applied to the solderless
prototyping boards (and the old school point to point type).

------
Negative1
Keep in mind they are calling it a "replica", not a port. From the video
there's some form of game logic, the raycaster and asset loader. Other than
that, it doesn't appear to be the full game.

Still, though, AWESOME! Can't wait to check out the code when it goes up on
Github (they said soon).

------
deevus
If only the cyber-demon was always that easy!

